# Can you dye black leather red?



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

Is it possible to change leather from black to red?


----------



## eurotrashgti (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Can you dye black leather red? (Killah Cabby)*

no.


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Can you dye black leather red? (eurotrashgti)*

that's what I thought.


----------



## VW_Nomolos (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Can you dye black leather red? (Killah Cabby)*

dye no, but you can always paint them red.


----------



## Zechbruder (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Can you dye black leather red? (VW_Nomolos)*

Right, paint is going to be your best bet. From my youth to mid-20's of my family owning a leather shop in a old arts mall here in Dallas (the Olla Podrida for anyone familiar), I recall that dye is a translucent color. A few things to clarify, 99% of car leather is going to be "chromium salt tanned" and the dye must be added at a criticle phase of the tanning process, so adding dye to a piece will more than likey result in it just rubbing off on everything. Also the majority of car interior leather is already painted, regarless of color. It has to do with even twin cows slaughtered at the same time, hides tanned at the same time, will turn out slightly different coming out of the dye vat and having two panels side by side with a slightly different shade of whatever color is unaccepectable to the general public, so a coat of paint is the leveling factor. That and the fact that painted leather is a cheaper product because it covers up flaws in the hide, but it a scar or a blotched dye job, they are not going to lose the hide, but throw a coat of paint on it, but when they do that you might as well have vinyl because the paint covers up the grain and pores of the leather.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: Can you dye black leather red? (Zechbruder)*

Any way to change color effectively without clogging the pores? 
I have white and would like to turn it grey.
Thx.


----------



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Can you dye black leather red? (76 Golf GTi)*

bump to hear some good solutions / links to good info. looking to take tan to black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xx03GTIxX (Apr 9, 2007)

any new info.....


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I used vinyl/leather rattle can spray called Colorbond.. its been holding for months and doesnt flake off or anything.
http://www.bryndana.com/
Steve-


----------

